# Dexter Cattle Central PA, Delivery Available



## WadeFisher

I have registered Dexter Cows from really good lines.
Easy keepers. Hardy and thrifty. 
I can help with delivery for extra consideration.

You can contact me at [email protected]

I will post details below.


----------



## WadeFisher

Rose of Paradise








$1,800
McVeytown, PA
GREAT Bloodlines: Rose of Paradise, Legacy Registration - L01205TH-11HH, ADCA 031171, Traditional pure black ED/ED B/B horned cow born May 3rd, 2011. Genotyped, parentage verified, A2/A2, non-chondro, PHA Free. Rose is very solidly built and beefy, taller than average. Bred back to Foxglove's Zippity Doo Da ADCA # 032647 BULL, Black, Polled, Chon Non-carrier, PHA Non-carrier.
We are located in central Pennsylvania. We can help with delivery for a fee.


----------



## WadeFisher

Kayla of Paradise
$1,800
McVeytown, PA
Kayla of Paradise
$1,800
McVeytown, PA
GREAT bloodlines: Kayla of Paradise $1800. Registration info - LEGACY : L15745TH-13HH, ADCA 032433, Traditional pure black ED/ED B/B horned born August 10th, 2013. Genotyped, parentage verified, A2/A2, non-chondro, PHA Free. Her first calf was born late last summer. Bred back to Foxglove's Zippity Doo Da
ADCA # 032647 BULL, Black, Polled, Chon Non-carrier, PHA Non-carrier.
We are located in central Pennsylvania. We can help with delivery for a fee.


----------



## foxwoodrunfarm

Just curious if you have anything that might be a lower price point, for anyone looking to get a start on Dexter's?


----------



## cmcgalla

Maybe a little late....but I have a Dexter heifer from great blood lines. She is polled , A1A2, PHA and Chondro free and about 6 months old. Asking $1100


----------

